# Raising a puppy with a full time job -- How?



## blue_soda025

I am just wondering, how is it possible for working families to raise puppies? I know they take a ton of time, and obviously leaving them at home all day is not ideal. But there also seems to be a lot of working families who have dogs. I'd love to have a dog in a couple of years, and I've wanted a dog since the beginning of time, but I haven't yet been in the position where I'd have the time for one (still in university). I've also done a lot of research on them.. But from all I've read, it sounds like raising puppies would be limited to either the elderly or rich, or at least, families with someone at home all day. =/


----------



## FilleBelle

You could not get a puppy. An older dog (even a slightly older dog) isn't going to need as much time or attention as a little pup.


----------



## briteday

First I would think seriously before adopting any dog at your age. Your life is bound to be full of enormous changes until an eventual career settles down and life choices stabilize.

That being said, I have raised all my pups while working full time. However, I have had a support system of neighbors and family that could help, and often very flexible work schedules. 

Most times when we acquired a new pup we would pick the pup up on a Friday and then take our two-week vacation time. Mostly using so much vacation time because we knew we would be sleep deprived from being up for night time potty outings! And we never acquired a pup younger than 8 weeks old. After the first two weeks we would try to have a rotating routine so my husband and I would each only interrupt sleep once during the night (example...husband likes to stay up 'til midnight and lets the dog out, crates the dog in our room, I've been sleeping since 10 so I get up at 2AM, then he gets up at 4AM, and I have to get up at 6AM anyway for work...so each of us only had to get up one time during the night) and had neighbors that would come in to feed and let the pup out during the day. We would vary our schedules, when possible, to minimize alone time for the pup...late starts, early outs, come home for lunch...And we tend to be homebodies so we are almost always home evenings and weekends to spend time with the dogs. The hardest part sometimes was having to come straight home to let the dog out instead of having drinks / dinner with friends after work. And most of our free time and social outings involved our dog. But since most of our friends hike, camp, ...that wasn't so difficult to work the dog into the activity.

Having volunteered at a shelter for a while now I see many young people adopting young adult dogs so that they are through the poo-and-chew stage. Once a dog is 8-12 months old they can do better on twice per day feeding, the dog is big enough to really tire them out with physical activity before leaving for the day (a tired dog is a good dog!), and some of them can hold it for 8-10 hours while you are away. And now many cities have doggy daycare which some people utilize a few days a week to break up the monotony and alone time for the dog.

That being said, the greatest number of dogs surrendered also comes from the same age group of owners. We get dogs in because of job transfers, travel, long hours in new jobs, not enough time to exercise the dog and the dog has become bored/destructive, problems finding housing that will allow dogs (especially large breeds), can't afford the dog's needs (food, supplies, vet, heartworm, surgery), and many other reasons.

If I were going to acquire a dog in your situation I would look for a medium sized dog that was 1-5 years old and have plenty of support signed up beforehand.


----------



## Pepper

Now I have a question...
When I was younger...
We got a puppy, and she stayed home all day when I was at school (8 hours)
And she grew up perfectly fine, no separation anxiety, no chewing problems, no potty training problems, and was friendly with dogs and people and children, cats, small rodents, etc...

Is it really that harmful, or do some people just get lucky?


----------



## FilleBelle

I don't think anyone said anything about harmful. I think we were talking about difficulty and inconvenience.


----------



## Pepper

ahh okay, lol. Well then I agree with everything Briteday said....


----------



## Tolak

As Briteday stated, support system. I work full time days, my wife works full time days. Son & daughter still live at home, daughter works second shift, son works rotating shifts. My mom, who is retired, lives a mile down the road, and has no problem helping with a pup at any time. This isn't even counting neighbors, friends, or other relatives who would help out in a pinch. These are the same people who can, and will, call me at any time when their furnace, water heater, car, or other life situation throws a curve ball at them & I'll be there as soon as I can.

No real difficulty or inconvenience, they would be calling me pup or not, and I would still be there. They might get a call once in the average terrier life span of 15 years, I'll get several, we all know it.

Help out people ahead of time, it is like money in the bank. You may not ever need it but it is good to know it's there.


----------



## rosemaryninja

I also wanted to mention doggie daycare, which is becoming increasingly popular lately. It's important to find a really good one though, if your pup is going to spend most of its formative period there.


----------



## Mish Mish

I just got a dog and I also really don't know how people with full time jobs raise up puppies w/o support.

Puppies are so cute, but I am so glad I didn't get one. My rescue dog is about 2 or so and so far, a sweet sweet guy who can be on his own w/o doing anything too crazy. 

I agree with what others have said- college and early career life is so full of transition--if you think of how long a dog's life may be--about 15 years--you may move, get married, have kids, etc. and it is so hard to do that with a dog.


----------



## wabanafcr

It can be done, as others said, with support.

When I got my first Flatcoat puppy, I was living with my brother and we both left the house by 7:30 and weren't home until after 4. I hired a stay-at-home dad friend of mine to bring his 4-year-old over every day and the two of them would exercise my puppy, feed him lunch, and play with him until he was tired out. That puppy grew up happy, well-socialized and clean.

When I got home at night, my time was devoted to my puppy. As someone else said, I wasn't able to stay and go for drinks with friends after work--I had to get home and take the dog out. We went to puppy class, practiced at home, went for walks, worked on beginning field (hunt) training and did all sorts of things together.

I was okay with giving up my social life to ensure that my puppy grew into a happy, well-adjusted, well-trained adult, and that was indeed the price I paid. For me, it was worth it.


----------



## Shalva

I agree with teh above..... my concerns are always about people who are not yet settled and less about the working full time. 

I have sold a pup to a college student who was living in an apt. but I also interviewed her parents because I knew if things got tough the pup was going to go to them.... 

I have a young couple on my waiting list now who are not quite totally settled yet but they have dog experience and are an outstanding family and I feel very lucky to have them as future puppy parents... but I totally trust that they have a support network in place in case of an emergency. 

I personally worked full time when I got my dogs.... we utilized a doggie daycare for the first 8 mos. of the dogs lives until they were able to be in the house and be trustworthy until one of us got home. 

Most of my puppies go to people who work full time.... but its about making the necessary arrangements for your dog.... 

s


----------



## AkiraleShiba

I got Akira at 22 while I was completing my bachelor degree and I don't regret it because I know I will make it work no matter what, I moved with him from Canada to France and we still went to the vet when neither my SO or me were working. I know there are still changes and rough spots ahead but my dog will always be with me. You have to be able to commit for at least 17 years and you have to remember that during those years you might have a hard time to find an appartment. Don't forget that dogs often live longer than most marriages last.

As far as the night potty, it never happenned to me with my last two puppies, they slept all night all the way through !

Also if you decide to go through with having a puppy or a dog, choose a more independent breed that will take better being left alone.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

Honestly, I work full time but took advantage of my flexible schedule (still taking advantage) I couldn't have done it with a true 9-5 job.


----------



## Pepper

Shiba, that's why I love Alaska! 
To rent a cabin can be as low as 400 a month, when I worked part time last year I was making more than that. All of them allow pets, abd whatever you want...the only down side is no running water, but that's what my mum is for 

I have a question for Shalva, do breeders sell by age? Like say I was young, 18-19, lived in a cabin, and was easily making it on my own, not even having to work 8 hours a day, and say I had a roomate that worked opposite hours from me so she was always home with the dog, would a breeder still sell me a dog? Or would they probably think I was too young and careless. Because I agree, it could be very hard in a lot of places to find an apartment that excepts pets, but I've never heard of a problem like that here.


----------



## digits mama

I do believe it is possible.. It really just depends on what you sacrifice to make it work. 

Like for me...Digit came to me when my life seemed stable and secure..Within 2 years I found myself traveling across country back home without a certain future of where I was headed. I did know 1 thing..He was with me till the end. I worked 2 full time jobs for a long while. The entire time..Digit was home waiting for me with that waggy tail and that puppy smile. I couldnt wait to get home to him at the end of my days (or nights) At that time there were no doggy day cares..No dogwalkers. My lunchs and breaks were sacrificed to be able to come home to him. 

I still even managed a social life..As long as my freinds were willing for Digit to come along. I made sure all the arrangements were in place for all 3 of us (my son included) Or I would have rather stayed home.

Some folks would think having a dog when things arent settled will tend to reek havoc on thier lives...I always said that Digit kept me grounded. He kept my head on straight when I felt encapsulated in work. Between him and my son..They made me who I am today. Without them I wouldnt know where Id be now.

So it is all in what you put into it. You cant get a dog and find out 6 months from now that your life is too overwhelming to keep it. If you make it forever..It will be something you can look back on and give your dog high regards into making you who you are. It sure worked for me that way.


----------



## blue_soda025

Hm.. I see! Well, I definitely won't be getting a puppy or dog while I am still in school because it keeps me far too busy. I will also wait until I find a job that I can keep. Mainly, I was wondering what people's solutions were for raising a puppy while being gone all day, so thanks for all the replies.
I was also wondering, is it alright for an adult dog to be home alone for 7-8 hours a day? I've heard of many people saying their dogs get used to it and such, while others don't think it is okay at all.


----------



## rosemaryninja

blue_soda025 said:


> I was also wondering, is it alright for an adult dog to be home alone for 7-8 hours a day? I've heard of many people saying their dogs get used to it and such, while others don't think it is okay at all.


Not a problem in my opinion. You might want to get someone to let the dog out in the middle of the day to relieve itself, because 8 hours is a long time to hold it.


----------



## melgrj7

Friends, family, hired dog walker, good neighbors, working split shifts doggy daycare, wee wee pads . . . those are all ways different people raise a puppy and work full time. I personally prefer to get a dog 8 months or older and take a week or two off when I get the dog.


----------



## poodleholic

I've had dogs all my life (bought my first puppy when I was 5 yrs. old for $ .35)! LOL And, I've always made it work. Having support is key. I'll be getting another (Standard Poodle) puppy next Spring, so will plan vacation time around that, to get the puppy settled. I'm fortunate in that I am able to bring my puppy to work with me, so I don't have to worry about what to do with her. I haven't had that luxury in the past, but made arrangements with family for potty breaks and TLC while I was away at work, or, had flexibility with work to go home myself. Don't think I would have used a doggie daycare facility (even if they were available back then) because I'm extremely particular about what and who my puppy is exposed to, and how s/he is treated/handled, especially during that first year. 

Raising a puppy while working full time does require a huge committment that must be honored every single day. It's not easy, but it can be done. Just like when one has children, the puppy's welfare is always the priority when making decisions about things that will directly affect the puppy. With dogs and cats at home, I can't decide to stop off somewhere after work to socialize, no matter how tempting. I can, however, go home, let them out to potty, give them a bite to eat, love 'em up, and then go meet my friends. It's just the way it is. They come first.


----------



## jbray01

i have a 7 month old puppy, and i work 8:30-5 Mon-Fri. 

basically from the moment i get home to when i go to bed, i give her 80% of my attention. walking her, exercising her, playing with her. etc.

its really hard, but doable if you are willing to work hard to make it work.


----------



## LucyGoosy

I adopted a young adult dog back in January 2008 and added a puppy 7 weeks ago. The puppy with 9 weeks old when I brought her home. 

Bringing Lucy home at 1 1/2 years old was a breeze. She had been picked up as a stray and the shelter knew nothing about her, but she turned out to be a real gem. She was house trained from the get-go, didn't chew anything, and could have full run of the house after just a few days. I did crate her the first two days I was at work (I work 7.5 hours/day, M-F and have a 1/2 hour commute each way). I drove home on my lunch hour each of those days to let her outside. After she had proved herself reliable in the house, I allowed her to have full run of the house with a dog door opening to the fenced yard. Lucy is a very time consuming dog only because she is very high energy and needs to be doing something to do--which usually involves my participation with her 

Heidi, puppy, is very time consuming. She is pretty much potty trained now at 16 weeks old and will use the dog door to go out when she has to go. (Good girl!!). But, she has to be crated when I'm not there because she chews a lot. Anything is fair game--a loose wallpaper seam, the binding of a throw rug, etc. She is crated during the day while I'm at work. The first week, I came home from work and let her out at lunch time. I couldn't continue that forever, so I asked my nice neighbors if they would come over at noon each day--they said yes, bless their wonderful hearts! 

They have done this every day since I brought her home. It's WONDERFUL!! They stay out in the yard with the dogs for an hour and play with them, so Heidi gets some exercise and fresh air. Lucy loves it too. 

Without my great neighbors, I don't know what I would have done. 

Heidi is definitely more time consuming than even demanding Lucy. As a couple of posters ahead of me said, a puppy requires a tremendous amount of attention. You really do have to put the puppy's best interests ahead of what you, yourself, might like to do. I've pretty much devoted my non-working hours to Heidi (and Lucy too) this summer. That's just the way it is. 

If I had to do it over, I would take off the first week from work. It was really tough to drive to work, back home at lunch, back to work, and then back home in the later afternoon, AND be up at night a couple of times with a new puppy. The first few weeks of potty training are also very demanding and can zap your energy because you have to watch them like a hawk. It's very stressful to have to be "on" every minute of every day, watching the puppy. I was a walking zombie and came close to falling asleep at work a couple of times.

Even though it's time consuming and tiring some times, I absolutely LOVE having my puppy. Getting Lucy was wonderful too, but there is nothing like the silly-ness of a puppy and their puppy antics to make me smile


----------

